# Sell the easy way-The WoodShoppers.com



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

*ATTENTION TO ALL CARVERS IN THE USA!*

Would you like a place to sell your items? Sit home and let WoodShoppers.com bring the customers to you! Run a classified ad for the lowest fee you won't believe! All items must be made in the USA. Buy - Sell - Trade Easy to Use, Easy to Sell! What are you waiting for? Visit http://woodshoppers.com today!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's just getting started I guess. A total of 12 items being sold at this point.
I'll keep and eye on it though. Thanks


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, it's brand new Gary. The more carvers that add their items will provide more choices for the customer seeking our carvings. It takes time, but we are determine to help others sell. When we sell it provides carvers to be able to buy tools to improve their work and it keeps the circle going with our suppliers.


----------



## WoodShoppers (Apr 7, 2008)

This website is brand new. As a woodcarver and a web developer, we came up with the idea of saving woodcarvers the pain of stores taking 60-90% of the hard earned profits and putting it back into the carvers!

You also can ship items directly from your home or business without having to drag your items in and out of shows and stores, causing damage to your wonderful, one of a kind item!

The website is easy to use, easy to navigate and allows not only shoppers to purchase your items, but allows you to sell your items 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days per year with millions of internet users viewing your work!

If you sign up today and post more than 3 items, your 4th listing is FREE! Just e-mail me at [email protected] and mention this posting and I will credit you back, your 4th posting!

Paul Krumrei
www.woodshoppers.com


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is an interesting site. It gives us another web site to review. Now all we have to do is find more time in the day to do so.


----------

